# Great update on Edwulf



## teapot (20 March 2017)

Fantastic to read this after his race at Cheltenham. 

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/m...m?shareToken=f07b385b86e1616bd14bb3d0220b08d8


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 March 2017)

What he went through is amazing that he is still alive! Full marks to the vets and to the owner who could easily have said to call it a day at any stage.

Though it does make me slightly worried about galloping his brother that I ride now in case he does it!


----------



## Apercrumbie (20 March 2017)

Wonderful - everyone involved must be so relieved.


----------



## humblepie (22 March 2017)

Thank you for posting that link.


----------



## Daffodil (22 March 2017)

Great news and full marks to everyone involved


----------



## Clodagh (23 March 2017)

Really good news, it was a horrible thing to watch.


----------



## Mariposa (24 March 2017)

Such lovely news! Well done those vets!


----------

